# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Cutii, telepresence robot, Cutii, Roubaix, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Cutii

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Présentation de Cutii

Published on Jun 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Cutii's presentation

Published on Jun 28, 2017




> Discover Cutii, the companion robot developed by CareClever SAS

----------


## Airicist

New design for Cutii, the companion robot!

Published on Dec 13, 2017




> After our first two prototypes, Cutii offers a new design as we approach the CES Las Vegas 2018 and our test phases.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 13, 2019

----------

